
100% CPU usage in Chrome 67 - tiff
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=848210
======
shurcooL
Glad I'm not the only one, I noticed what felt like the same thing.

Mildly funny:
[http://instantshare.win/4l78fj71b0j5.png](http://instantshare.win/4l78fj71b0j5.png).

------
757362
HiddenChrome: Secret Settings & Tools (chrome://flags/)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hiddenchrome-
secre...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hiddenchrome-secret-
setti/jhcdplpmjpchlfjfihdpimbakifjnnda?hl=en&)

url: (chrome://flags/)

Simple Cache for HTTP (Enabled) Throttle Expensive (Background Timers Enabled)
No-State Prefetch (Enabled No-State Prefetch)

Worth A Try!

~~~
0x0
It's not worth fiddling with internal settings for this one, clearly the bug
report indicates it's a known regression and it looks like a fix will be
pushed out soon.

